# Sticky  Authorized Dealer information and prices.



## AAP

The "Favorite Dealers" commonly referred to here are some FAVORITES of many members who recommend their services. This is their personal recommendation. If you are looking for contact information regarding an AD please search for "favorite dealer information." We no longer allow posts requesting this information, as it is readily available for anyone who bothers to look.
We also no longer encourage the use of the terms "FAD" or "FD", since they can be taken to imply a recommended status or affiliation with the forum itself. Posts containing either acronym will be deleted with no discussion.

*Posts asking for dealer information will be deleted.*

Please note we have recently acquired an official sponsor for the WUS Omega forum. The forum header showcases our sponsor's advertisement and link to their site. I ask that we please discuss AD discounting via PM or Email, as many of our sponsors go above and beyond authorised discounts for our members.

Those wishing to inquire about ordering from ACE should contact them directly through the website (where there is also a FAQ which might be helpful).

Finally, discussions about retail vs discounted pricing and grey market vs ADs in the US market may lead to problems for all of us.

We must ask you not to discuss these subjects in relation to Omega on the forum.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

